

Reminder: 72 hours left to export feed list OPML from Google Reader - sneak

On 1 July, Google Reader will shut down.<p>It is unknown if you will be able to export your OPML feed list after this date.<p>Save your feed subscriptions now.
======
antonio-R
And still i can't import my reader feeds to feedly, despite they are public or
not... Better start adding them one by one.

------
ak0s
I guess that's why Feedly is down...

